# How did you start?



## Ms.Missy (Jul 25, 2009)

I haven't yet started my soap venture and I figure I will buy a couple kits first and see if I can even make the soaps and such and give what I make as a gift and then if people like what I make go from there and start my business. Not sure how to start selling, or where to sell.

So my questions are:  

How did you start your soap hobby/business? (if you don't mind sharing)

Any tips or advice for a soap newbie?


THX


----------



## heartsong (Jul 25, 2009)

*x*

i made my first batch of soap christmas eve 1995 from a recipe from a "mother earth" type magazine where you measured everything out instead of weighing it.  it was 100% lard, stank up the house, never really turned into soap and my kitchen looked like a bomb had gone off in it!

i was completely mesmerized, and after susan miller cavitch came out with her 2 books and sandy maine and countless others, and it just became a hobby which eventually got out of control and took over most of my house!   

my best advice to you would be never stop asking questions, read thru past threads in all the forums, experiment, KEEP A SOAPMAKING JOURNAL, and above all, have fun!


----------



## krissy (Jul 25, 2009)

start as simple as possible. one or 2 or 3  oils, no scent, get a batch or two under your belt that gives you the opportunity to get the feel of what different things are. like the different levels of trace, ect. then add in something new, that way you know when something is going differently than before and what the probable cause of it is.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

I would recommend lots of research , take notes .Start with small simple batches .Wear your eye protection and gloves . Most of all have fun . If you loved making the first batch , you are hooked , it only gets better 

Kitn


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

I started because I had an obsession with trying to find the "right" soap for my skin type.  About two years ago I started exclusively using Lush products but they were so costly.  Early this year I took a soap making class which lead me to these forums.

I made my first batch in April this year, I've sold at the flea market and that was both exhilerating and exhausting.  Right now reformulating everything so I can be more professional.

I love making soap!!!!


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 27, 2009)

I blame it all on my 9 year old granddaughter.  She wanted to make her own bubblebath.  I found a recipe online that suggested you start with a base of grated up and melted castile soap.  So I ordered a 2 lb. log of it from the Soap Shed.  It didn't work out the way we expected for the bubble bath (we ended up using  Soft Soap instead).  So here we are with this big log of Castile soap and wondering what to do with it, so I cut it up into bars for us to use.  

I have suffered almost all my life with extremely dry, itchy, sensitive skin - extremely uncomfortable, so I was hesitant myself to try it, but I did and lo and behold my skin started to improve.  This led to buying and testing other handmade soaps - to researching why they helped my skin when nothing else had - to an absolute obsession with the chemistry of soap.

I started soaping in April and probably have about 20 batches under my belt now.  So much extra soap that I just mailed an 11 pound box of it to Clean The World today.  (And I have given away more pounds than that to family and friends, plus have 2 shelves of it curing in the basement.  Oh my.)

I haven't sold any yet, but hope to in the future.  Right now I am just having a blast playing with it and testing recipes and learning new things.  This is an addiction I don't want to be cured from.

Beware - this is like a marriage.  If you're not ready for a long term commitment, I wouldn't even start!!!

Ah, what the hell am I saying, of course you're going to start...... so, welcome to the group!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

oldragbagger


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll be posting _'a guide through selling handmade soap' _this week; send you the link as soon as it's posted.


----------



## krissy (Jul 28, 2009)

i want the link too!!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 28, 2009)

lol, I'll pm you too


----------



## krissy (Jul 28, 2009)

Yay!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

Raising hand   .Me too please.


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 28, 2009)

and me!


----------



## Rosey (Jul 28, 2009)

i don't know why i started..lol. I wanted something to do and everyone I know makes candles so i decided "why not soaps?" and it's been super fun.

I'm a newb too and I would recommend also keeping it simple and take a lot of notes!


----------



## heyjude (Jul 28, 2009)

Don't sell, but I'd love to see the guide too!    

Jude


----------



## heartsong (Jul 28, 2009)

*x*



			
				dagmar88 said:
			
		

> I'll be posting _'a guide through selling handmade soap' _this week; send you the link as soon as it's posted.



me too, if you'd be so kind, please!


----------



## AshleyR (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd like to see the guide too!!


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 1, 2009)

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12375

here it is finally!


----------

